
IT-Edit: Integrated Terminal Editor - based2
http://www.open-source-projects.net/IT-Edit/IT-Edit_presentation.html
======
burgerdev
Did I miss the point? Pretty much every text editor, let alone IDE, comes with
an integrated terminal. E.g., gedit "embedded terminal".

------
based2
[https://github.com/mrcyberfighter/it-
edit-3.0/tree/master/it...](https://github.com/mrcyberfighter/it-
edit-3.0/tree/master/it-edit-3.0)

------
hibbelig
Maybe integration with Language Server can provide useful functionality like
navigation and completion.

------
GregoryDm
Am i right to say that this is just an XServer within special application
acting like tiling WM?

